# Trencher Fang--Does Not Work



## rshackleford (Jul 2, 2007)

I purchased a trencher fang and i am very disappointed in how it works. I purchased it for a Volvo EC 330 excavator. 

I purchased it to install pipe at frost free depths between 7'-8' and found that it was a complete failure. 

The fang is built more than eight feet long and it simply does not work. The cutting edge of the fang is about twelve inches wide but it is eight feet away from the bucket pins. The narrow cutting edge is a good thing and increases the power delivered to the ground but the fact that it is over eight feet away from the breakout cylinder kills its productivity. The long distance literally robs all the power from machine. I studied civil engineering and earned a degree in it. I was able to use the geometry of the fang to prove to myself that it indeed delivered less power to the cutting edge than does a standard 36” excavator bucket on my machine. With the fang in soft ground would make my 30 ton machine groan. 

My most productive day with the trencher fang was 1200 feet of pipe installed with an average of 500 feet. My best day with a digging bucket was over 4000 feet with an average of 1800 feet. Additionally the standard dig buckets can handle many different types soils where the trencher fang needs a very specific type of soil. The fang does not work in dry sand, wet sand, ground with any rocks, sticky clays, or hard clays. 

In addition to poor engineering it is almost impossible to cleanup behind this thing. The way that it is used is to scatter the trench spoils on either side of the trench. It truly makes a huge mess.

In my purchase I was made many promises and guarantees that this tool would work. In the end I was left to fend for myself and wasted many dollars and hours of labor trying to make the trencher fang work. 

The point of my post is to let others know about this tool and make them aware of its short comings. If anyone else has experience with one or would like to find out more about my experience I would be glad to discuss it.


----------

